# Touching up a Saya?



## Ethan (Nov 16, 2022)

Yep you read the title correctly. Not the edge this time.

I don't have a knife roll and keep my knives in shelf on closet (I live with roomates). The surface isn't exactly smooth and I think some small scuffs have developed from taking it out to go downstairs to cook something as well as putting it back. 

Since finding a well fitting saya is such a pain and since the saya came with the knife from the maker, I wanted to ensure it stays looking new. I don't think it needs necessarily to be sanded and of course, I want to retain the original look of the saya (it's unfinished ho wood). 

Do you guys have any suggestions? I don't have a dremel. Would appreciate any suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 16, 2022)

Light sanding and truoil.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 16, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Light sanding and truoil.


What grits would you recommend? When sanding should I keep the motions all going in one direction? Isn't tru oil a kind of sealent? I want the saya to look as if it was untouched by use. Would tung oil be a better option?


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 16, 2022)

Ethan said:


> What grits would you recommend? When sanding should I keep the motions all going in one direction? Isn't tru oil a kind of sealent? I want the saya to look as if it was untouched by use. Would tung oil be a better option?


Depends on the condition. About 320 or 400 if the surface isn't dented up. Lower if it is. Tung or truoil. Light coat. Or mineral oil every so often.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 17, 2022)

If you use it, the saya is going to look like it's been used. Ho wood is pretty soft.


----------



## btbyrd (Nov 17, 2022)

Tru or tung will change the appearance. Light sanding is a good option, but as was stated above: if you use it, it's going to look like it's been used.


----------



## Jovidah (Nov 17, 2022)

I've always just dunked them in mineral oil. Works to keep them clean since saturated wood tends to not soak up every speck of liquid you spill on it, but they will get somewhat darker.


----------

